# Weed Edible Jolly Ranchers for SA? THANK YOU GOD



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

Sup guys,
So my friend got back from northern cali with these edible weed candy. They taste sooooooo good, like Jolly Rancher + kushy taste, but thats not what I'm happy about. The downside is it takes 30-hour to get working, but when it does... you WON'T WANT to be alone. I'm telling you, it's like you are just craving social interaction. I got left in the room by myself and I was like (btw, I was high as **** too), damn, where is everyone, I wanna start conversing and this and that. We sold them to some weed shops round here and made some bank. The ingredients it says are "flavor," hash, corn syrup, sugar and H20. Maybe it is the hash or maybe smoking all the carcinogens and tar makes you paranoid, IDK, but ingesting this makes that flow, that groove come out of you and you want to share it with the world. I highly recommend them


----------



## kaye (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow where do we get some? : )

"Flavor" may be MSG.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

30 minutes to an hour isn't really a downside... it takes like 2 hours for pot brownies to really kick in.

I guess it works differently for everybody though, as I get anxious and withdrawn nearly to the point of psychotic on weed.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Damn. If only they had that in Australia. I hate smoking so these would be ideal.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I absolutely love that they listed the ingredients.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

meyaj said:


> 30 minutes to an hour isn't really a downside... it takes like 2 hours for pot brownies to really kick in.
> 
> I guess it works differently for everybody though, as I get anxious and withdrawn nearly to the point of psychotic on weed.


Well, _smoking_ makes me paranoid as hell too; that's why I was surprised. I wasn't even on any Xanax, it was awesome, it is awesome. I just want to chill right now.

I live in LA, the other weed capital of the world, so over here you just go shopping for it really... It also says that it's for "medical" use on the bag. Hey, it really is for medical usage! Best I eva had, best I eva had...


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Just don't take them too often, or the good effects are likely to turn into depression and anxiety. I don't really get paranoid (even if I smoke heavily, daily), but apparently paranoia also happens.


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

kaye said:


> Wow where do we get some? : )


My thoughts exactly


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

GSH said:


> My thoughts exactly


I'd say in NC, you're screwed, but you can make them if you can get hash.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

im from new york and i tried the "weed candy" is it lollipops? and smells like weed?? it didn't do anything to me..get me high or anything...it just smelled like it and was green.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

rockst4r said:


> im from new york and i tried the "weed candy" is it lollipops? and smells like weed?? it didn't do anything to me..get me high or anything...it just smelled like it and was green.


It doesn't smell like weed. Where'd you get it from? There are many weed edibles that have _no_ thc in it. Does NYC have medical marijuana shops?

fyi, I have some in my mouth right now. No xanax still and I'm craving some body contact, some social interaction, anything. I just wish it wasn't so expensive


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

SolaceChaser said:


> I'd say in NC, you're screwed, but you can make them if you can get hash.


If I had hash I sure as hell wouldn't be thinking about jolly ranchers


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

SolaceChaser said:


> It doesn't smell like weed. Where'd you get it from? There are many weed edibles that have _no_ thc in it. Does NYC have medical marijuana shops?
> 
> fyi, I have some in my mouth right now. No xanax still and I'm craving some body contact, some social interaction, anything. I just wish it wasn't so expensive


How expensive?


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

GSH said:


> If I had hash I sure as hell wouldn't be thinking about jolly ranchers


LMAO, well if you wanna get a good buzz going and feel "groovy," they cost 8$ (each packet you eat at a time, well you let the candy sizzle in your mouth). I get a good deal because my homie has connections. 5 for 20, which is still alot. I want to just buy some regular weed and try a vaporizer, maybe that would do the trick


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
This is not exactly a topic on medication - it's on a recreational and illegal drug.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> ****Thread Lock Watch****
> This is not exactly a topic on medication - it's on a recreational and illegal drug.


Well, I technically got it from a medical mj shop and it is for medicinal use. We do it the legal way, baby, j'mon


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

hehe, those sound good. I used to know of a homeless guy who would go into this one dispensary (legally) every day and all he would buy was one of these honey sticks for $1-$2 (like pixie sticks, but with weed laced honey in them instead).

And it was probably the particular strain they used that seemed to hit the spot for you.



kaye said:


> "Flavor" may be MSG.


If it's from a dispensary they are usually very picky and health conscious about their edible ingredients since quite a few of the patients require special diets.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> ****Thread Lock Watch****
> This is not exactly a topic on medication - it's on a recreational and illegal drug.


One man's recreational drug is another man's medication...


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

euphoria said:


> One man's recreational drug is another man's medication...


^


----------

